# Incentive to lay on dish in coco hut?



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Really stupid question here. Feel free to slap me around.

My Leucs laid their first clutch in the coco hut. When I stumbled across the clutch, mom and dad busted me pulling them and gave me a ton of stink eye.

Since then, they hide clutches. Most often they lay in leaf litter which is not easily gotten to without tearing up the tank. Obviously, I stay out of the tank as much as possible. 

I was able to identify one potential issue. Originally, I was running cup lids under the coco hut. The hut actually fit in to the top of the lid, with the lid edge outside the hut. I always feed on top of the hut. During misting, I believe that excess Repashy was draining down the hut and in to the lid, potentially making the moisture conditions unfavorable. I have since switched to petris which fit inside the coco huts.

Is there anything I can do to make the hut more appealing? Should I plant directly in front of it to offer the perception of more security?

Or.........do I just wait for dad to transport tads and leave them alone to do their thing ?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Try moving the hut to a more secluded area. Placing a few larger dried leaves, such as magnolia or sea grape, over the hut sometimes works for me, as well. You can also try placing a smooth leaf (I like fake plastic leaves) in the petri dish - some frogs more readily lay on that as opposed to the petri dish itself.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Zoomie, you have a baby factory going on there......


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Zoomie, you have a baby factory going on there......


I have been blessed to have some really good teachers, been given the opportunity to purchase or be gifted some incredible breeding pairs, and hang out on a bada$$ PDF board where total strangers have killed themselves to ensure that I know at least enough to provide an environment in which my frogs are happy.

Yep, 'blessed' is an excellent word to describe it.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

zBrinks said:


> Try moving the hut to a more secluded area. Placing a few larger dried leaves, such as magnolia or sea grape, over the hut sometimes works for me, as well. You can also try placing a smooth leaf (I like fake plastic leaves) in the petri dish - some frogs more readily lay on that as opposed to the petri dish itself.


Big thanks Z! I'll camo it up a bit to give them more privacy!


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Zoomie said:


> I have been blessed to have some really good teachers, been given the opportunity to purchase or be gifted some incredible breeding pairs, and hang out on a bada$$ PDF board where total strangers have killed themselves to ensure that I know at least enough to provide an environment in which my frogs are happy.
> 
> Yep, 'blessed' is an excellent word to describe it.


What are you going to do with those guys?


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> What are you going to do with those guys?


The froglets? Sell as fast I can when they're ready. It looks like space will be at a premium.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Zoomie,

My D. leucomelas pairs would lay all over the place when they were young, especially on any smooth leaves in the viv. Eventually, they became lazy and now only lay in the cocohut. I don't think they really mind having the eggs removed (I think this takes a bit higher-order thinking). I find plastice petri dishes are the way to go.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Woodsman said:


> Hi Zoomie,
> 
> My D. leucomelas pairs would lay all over the place when they were young, especially on any smooth leaves in the viv. Eventually, they became lazy and now only lay in the cocohut. I don't think they really mind having the eggs removed (I think this takes a bit higher-order thinking). I find plastice petri dishes are the way to go.
> 
> Good luck, Richard.


So what happens if the eggs are just left to run their own course? Will they survive if the own does'nt take them out of the viv?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

B-NICE said:


> So what happens if the eggs are just left to run their own course? Will they survive if the own does'nt take them out of the viv?


Depends on if there are any spots to hold water in the viv. If the parents are good and do their thing, they should transport each tad to his own small pond. This can be as small as a 4 oz deli cup. If there is only one pond in the viv, you will most likely only get one tad to morph into a frog. The biggest one will generally cannibalize the others.
Of course if there are no water features, the tads will die.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok, that makes sense. Tads just seem very hard to raise to me. Maybe because its new to me.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Richard, this is a relatively young couple so your commentary makes perfect sense. Hopefully they'll get lazy!

B, What Doug said ! 

Becuase the Leucs lay all over, the tank has to be monitored twice daily without fail. I found one egg stuck to the outside of the coco once. Then after the backpack incident, leave a 4 oz container of water in the tank which I freshen daily. That led to a heart attack one day when I dumped the cup on to the substrate to refill and watched in horror as two tads were flipping around. Yes, I did get them in to water and they are doing fine. Let's just say that I am far more careful prior to dumping the cup.

I also left some eggs in the tank I found while moving some leaf litter and waited for them to hatch out prior to pulling. The best incubator I have seems to be the tanks themselves!


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> Ok, that makes sense. Tads just seem very hard to raise to me. Maybe because its new to me.


Many species of tads (there are exceptions) are relatively easy to rear. Trust me, if I can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Its really something in the air @ your house. The hormone levels are thru the roof in the Zomie house hold. What are you dusting the FF's with lol.


----------

